# 2008 Ride Society OR 2008 Ride DH



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok im finding this hard to figure out. but i need a new board for this season and i was thinking either the 2008 ride society or the DH. If you guys can please help me out and tell me which one you would get and why.

Please and thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Neither because they both have issues.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you have to get a ride? or can people throw other options your way? if so what type of riding and whats your price range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Since we`re talking here about Ride Society, I want to know what would be better for all around freestyle and a pluss of speed with carving: a Ride Society or Burton Jussi both from 2008.

I have Burton SL-10 and Burton Triad to go with those. I heard Jussi has uneven flex and I`m a bit afraid to have a strange sensation while riding switch; also I`m afraid it will not hold as well at higher speeds since it doesn`t have the Xs of carbon in tail and nose. Plus I`m thinking society since it will absorb shocks better. So what do you think.

Guys pretty please help me out with this, I`m quite in a hurry.

A


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a DH and rode the society and they both handled pretty well on the steeps and definately handled whatever I threw at them in the park. As far as if money is no object, look at a NS Evo, great board, had I not bought the DH at such a deal I would have gotten the Evo.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I rode the DH and thought it was a pretty good board. But in the shop I did like the Society more because it had a little narrower waist and seemed to have more snap to it. I only chose the DH because it was $100 cheaper.


----------

